# Ferret and Rat Hammocks... feedback please



## cluedo (Jan 12, 2010)

I am about to launch a new website selling hammocks etc and would like some feedback on some of my stock.

I've advertised them in the classifieds - http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-an...ret-rat-mouse-hamster-hammocks-cage-sets.html.

What does everyone think, and if you were looking for a custom cage set what would you like in it and expected retail price?

Many thanks for your input.

Thanks


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

I've had a little look and they look fab.... I usually make my own but would happily pay to save me the trouble lol!

Have they been ferret tested?

Have PM'd you :thumbsup: xx


----------



## cluedo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi

Yes all have been ferret tested and all take the weight well. I use good quality cotton and fleece and triple stitch everything.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ooh I really like the bridge idea as I currently make my own from fleece scarves, would they be suitable for an Explorer?


----------



## cluedo (Jan 12, 2010)

The Bridges are really popular and the rats and ferrets love sitting on them watching and washing.

Every set or individual item can be made specifically for either standard cages or the larger cages ie furet tower or an explorer. A lot of the orders I get are for custom orders... you choose the fabric and size and then which items you want.

I decided to offer cage sets as it is excellent value for money and you can have a basic set and then add to it as you go along.

Everything is tested with ferrets and rats in varying groups.


----------



## Becky321 (Jun 27, 2011)

I really love the hammock in the last picture! My ferrets would love that  The only place ive ever been able to buy good hammocks was on the ferret coture website (as im no good with a sewing machine!!) , so its good to know there will be somewhere different to buy from


----------



## cluedo (Jan 12, 2010)

I've just put new pics in the classified of new sets and ferret hammocks


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

yey! just got some of these for my ratties they are awesome i got some of the double hammocks and theyre great.so well made and the hanging bits are really strong too.i can see by looking at mine they are excelent quality and great effort has gone into the making of them.
i also got a hammock thingie with like a tube under it and thats awesome the best ive seen in a while.you can see the quality and they seem very strongly made with nice thick fabrics. i love thm and will deffo be making another order
will have to post some pics once i cleaned the ratties out .


----------

